# Finishing our first grass fed steer



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Earlier this year we purchased a pregnant cow and a yearling steer to begin our endeavor of raising our own grass fed beef. We now have a total of three head including a three month old bull calf. 

We are rotating them on about 4 acres of irrigated pasture which is in it's first year of grazing in over 10 years. They rotate on 6 different pastures every 4 to 7 days. Each pasture gets about 28 to 35 days between rotation. The existing perennial grasses are really starting to thrive and the pasture seed we planted in the spring is beginning to show up following each rotation.

We would like to send our steer to the freezer in about 45 days, but our pasture is not ready to give him the gain we are looking for. My guess is he is just north of 1000 pounds, and we would like to get him closer to 1200. I know 45 days likely won't be more than 45 pounds, but we want those pounds to count.

We also would like to have him off our pasture going into the fall taking a fair portion of the grazing demand off our pasture and hopefully allowing it to further strengthen over the winter. 

In the absence of ideal pasture to finish him on, what recommendations do you have to supplement? We are in Northern California and have access to orchard grass and alfalfa among others. Of course, we are not feeding any grains, etc.

He will still be grazing on fresh, green grasses and clover every day. Is there an optimum mix of different grasses and legumes to be found at area farm supplies? 

Thanks as always for all of your insight.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Alfalfa would be my choice if you're insistant on not using grain. It's hard to beat. Just start him out slow.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I just don't see an 18 month old grass fed steer weighing 1000 pounds.


----------



## Hogleg (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got my first fully grass fed steer going to freezer camp in a month. I bet he is 1000 lbs or better. He is full angus, and is as big or bigger than my 26 mo old longhorn steer (who also needs to go to camp - having an argument in the family about meat vs. pasture ornament). He is on white and red clover with some orchard and timothy. Anxious to see how he turns out. I had a shorthorn cross go to camp last fall at 900 lbs, was estimated to be around 18 months old. Some of the best beef I have ever had. This angus steer has much better genetics on his side. Daddy went to the sale barn and was over 1800 lbs on an entirely grass life.

John


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

Just wondering if an all grass fed animal tastes "grassy" at all? I know it's the natural taste of beef, but is it a green taste? We will be doing grass fed when our pastures are in proper working order, but would like to know what i'm getting into, and if we'll even like it.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Shades of Gray said:


> Just wondering if an all grass fed animal tastes "grassy" at all? I know it's the natural taste of beef, but is it a green taste? We will be doing grass fed when our pastures are in proper working order, but would like to know what i'm getting into, and if we'll even like it.


To me it just tastes....... Ordinary. Kind of like a school lunch version of fat beef.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I love the taste of grass fed., feedlot beef taste greasy to me.

As to your question, I would find some alfalfa to finish him on, I used it last year and the beef was wonderfull.
P.J.


----------



## Ebenezer (Jun 5, 2010)

> I just don't see an 18 month old grass fed steer weighing 1000 pounds.


Thought about getting glasses?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ebenezer said:


> Thought about getting glasses?


I'll believe it when I see it. Notice these claims never include a picture.....


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If they don't weigh 1000lbs or close by 18 months old some body should be looking at what they are doing. That is for an average type beef calf. Of course every body does things different and have different goals.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Not sure about cost, but you can get alfalfa pellets, which might concentrate things- more calories, less walking and grazing. If you do alfalfa, don't forget to provide a bloat block.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Thought I would update - with pictures. 

We increased supplementing his feed with orchard grass and alfalfa and can see a nice improvement after three weeks.

Here are a few photos. 










This second one looks a little deceiving - the steer is to the right and the cow to the left. The cow easily has a couple hundred pounds on the steer










And one more of him.










Based on my survey of steers at the fair last week, I am guessing his weight is closer to 1100 than 1000. 

His front shoulders have really thickened in the past three weeks, but his rear still looks slim to me. His rib section is definitely thicker too. 

How do you all think he looks? Do you have an optimum look you want to see on a grass fed steer?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I think he actually looks really good. And I would also agree, he is probably 1000 pounds or so.
today we took my daughters 4-H steer to the fair to be weighed in. he is a hereford/angus/highland cross. highlands, of course, are a smaller, slower growing breed. he is 16 months. He weighed in at 769 (which I personally think is pretty sucky).
Your steer looks quite a bit larger than sampson.


----------



## CCCJerseys (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't want to be a jerk but based on pics. That is an 800 to 900 lbs animal. tops
And Let us know (after tasting side by side) which is better grass or grain fed. 
Your Steer does not look grass fed soley. 
I have looked at them for 35 years so I think I know the diff.
But to each his own to and to each their own story.
Not trying to be a jerk that is just what I see and what I know.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I disagree on that being an 800-900 animal. My 14.1hh horses weight tape at 900-1000 lbs, and that steer, though shorter, of course, is HUGE compared to them. Also, my Jersey heifer tapes around 550 at 13 months and is only grass fed, and that thing could eat two of her. lol. 

He looks great. I admit, he looks very thick for a grass only steer, but some people tell me my grass only heifer is thick considering that, and I know she gets no grain.

I've never met anyone, personally, that didn't vastly prefer grass only to grain fed, and of course, some people do prefer grain fed. . .but chances are high that you will prefer grass fed.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

CCCJerseys said:


> I don't want to be a jerk but based on pics. That is an 800 to 900 lbs animal. tops
> And Let us know (after tasting side by side) which is better grass or grain fed.
> Your Steer does not look grass fed soley.
> I have looked at them for 35 years so I think I know the diff.
> ...


At a calculated guess that steer would weigh all of 1,000lbs and I have no doubt that he has been grass fed. I see grass fed cattle looking like this every day of my life and I know it can be done - and why shouldn't it.

I sent a 100% grass fed bull to the works and got penalised for his size - they had to stop the killing chain to deal with him - he weighed 1,325kgms - and it was all done on grass.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a hunk of steer, I agree with Ronney that he would weigh every bit of a thousand pounds.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

well, when you take him in, you'll have to post the hook weight, then we will all know for sure.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

CCCJerseys said:


> I don't want to be a jerk but based on pics. That is an 800 to 900 lbs animal. tops
> And Let us know (after tasting side by side) which is better grass or grain fed.
> Your Steer does not look grass fed soley.
> I have looked at them for 35 years so I think I know the diff.
> ...


Like everyone else, I disagree with you here. That steer is _at least_ 950 lbs, maybe even around 1000 lbs.

Me and my parents had steers like that that gained only on grass like that, no grain or nothing, just mineral blocks, water, and good grass. Here's a couple of steers that, after being fed on barley silage and hay over the winter, was switched to a _grass-only diet_ in a four to five month grazing period we have up here in AB:



















DenMac, don't mean to hi-jack your post, but I thought I'd post some of my cattle that were grass-fed.


----------



## Ebenezer (Jun 5, 2010)

> Your Steer does not look grass fed soley.
> I have looked at them for 35 years so I think I know the diff.
> But to each his own to and to each their own story.
> Not trying to be a jerk that is just what I see and what I know.


Being able to finish on forage with adequate fat covering and slick hair has nothing to do with experience and eyeballs and is all about the genetics of the animal and the quality and quantity of grazing. Either your breed, your selection within the breed or your supplier of calves has left you with this history.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I can assure you with a steer that size and condition, which tells me your pasture is very good, he will be gaining more than one pound per day.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That's kind of what I was thinking. 
In this part of the world, you can get that kind of gain, but you usually need irrigated grass. 

But in northern California, they get a bit more rain than we do, so I could see it as a definite possibility...


Off topic, CCCJerseys, I see you're in NW Kansas, too. Can I be so nosy as to ask where at? 
I'm in Cheyenne county.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

how do you post a photo on here? I could drop a couple pics of what our steers look like this year.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

In the reply window, that little picture of the mountain? Click that and you'll get a window where you paste the URL for your picture.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Shades of Gray said:


> Just wondering if an all grass fed animal tastes "grassy" at all? I know it's the natural taste of beef, but is it a green taste? We will be doing grass fed when our pastures are in proper working order, but would like to know what i'm getting into, and if we'll even like it.


Shades, You can google for grass fed beef in your area, or look for local harvest for same. I have seen several suppliers that offer a sample variety package, NOT free sample. lol

*http://www.localharvest.org/beef.jsp * I really enjoyed the steaks and ground beef. I did not master the art of cooking a roast, chuck being my favorite. They say lower cooking temperature and shorter time, are the correct answer.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

We took our first grass fed beef to slaughter last year. Had never tried it before and was very worried we wouldnt like it. Our was an angus cross heifer. She was a very short but very thick heifer and weighed right at 900lbs at the processors and she was 20 months old. I have to say that that beef was the best I have ever tasted. The fat was a yellowish color on the steaks which worried me, but it was just awesome. Didnt need any seasoning or sauce, it was just that good. We only have a couple of roasts left now and are really missing that beef. Cant wait to put another in the freezer.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Parts of California are blessed with some of the richest soil in the world: that is why they export vegetables to the rest of the country. In addition, I see that the steer is on irrigated pasture with clover in it.

I have lived in both California and Kansas: in my opinion California had richer soil.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for all your thoughts and insight. We are going to give him until Sept 22.

We bought him back in Mid March. He is a pure bred Angus, although not registered since they were looking for a heifer. We bought a registered Angus cow at the same time. The person we bought him from is someone I trust, and he has been adamant that the steer has been on grass since birth and weening. Since coming to our property six months ago I know he has had nothing but fresh pasture with some bales of orchard grass and alfalfa. Of course he has not had hormone supplements (or antibiotics).

We do have irrigated pasture, and our three head are rotated about every 5-7 days. The pasture gets about a month between grazings.

I will definitely post his hook weight in a couple more weeks.

Love the other photos too!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ronney said:


> At a calculated guess that steer would weigh all of 1,000lbs and I have no doubt that he has been grass fed. I see grass fed cattle looking like this every day of my life and I know it can be done - and why shouldn't it.
> 
> I sent a 100% grass fed bull to the works and got penalised for his size - they had to stop the killing chain to deal with him - he weighed 1,325kgms - and it was all done on grass.
> 
> ...


2915 pounds is a big bull. I guess I've seen some old holstein bulls get up there, but a ton and a half is a lot of bull. How old was this grass fed monster?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I've seen one weigh right at 3000 lbs in using condition go through the ring. Big bull is an understatement at that size.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

we sent in a 4 year old grass-fed cross breed bull a few years ago. he weighed right at 2000. we are still eating him. his name was goliath for a reason.
actually, his mother was a purebred highland. have no idea what his father was.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

haypoint said:


> 2915 pounds is a big bull. I guess I've seen some old holstein bulls get up there, but a ton and a half is a lot of bull. How old was this grass fed monster?


I mislead you all Haypoint and is what happens when one doesn't check posts before whizzing them off - that weight should have read 1,225kgs so 100kgs lighter.

He was a R4 Angus named The Ambler because that's what he did - ambled through life getting bigger and bigger until in the end he couldn't be bothered and/or was too big to do the job he was there for. I leased him as a 15 monther and his nature was so laid back that I bought him. To the best of my knowledge he was straight Angus and threw some beautiful calves in the time I had him. 

Here's a photo - I hope










Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

The ranch we lived on about 10 years ago was still owned by a sweet lady of 85. Her nephew actually ran the place.

But Evie had had a bucket calf that was loved too much to allow him to go to the sale barn. So Bud lived in a specially built pen that surrounded her house on three sides. His days were spent eat, walking to water, drinking and sleeping. He lived on grass with prairie hay supplemented in the winter. 

Purebred Hereford, Bud was pushing _4000 pounds_ the day the rendering truck came to get him when he died of old age.
When we first moved there, DH went out with a camera and took several pictures. 

When he was in college, they would talk about the body condition scale, but the prof never had a picture of anything above a 7. Bud was a _10_!  
He had rolls on his rolls.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

PS: Speaking of body condition scores, I can see why that bull wasn't breeding anymore, Ronney. lol If they're supposed to be about 5.5-6.5, he's maybe a smidge above that, eh?


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey All,

Today our steer headed off on his journey to freezer camp. After weeks of guesses - our AI guy visited on 9/2 thought he was 1200lbs, our slaughter guy today hoisted him up on his pulley and guessed 1300lbs. Our steer arrived at our butcher dressed out at a hanging weight of 639lbs. He's getting a two week time out, in the butcher's fridge, and we should have him home about the first of October.

So I checked out a whole bunch of ratio and yield charts to figure out what he weighed on the hoof, and what we should expect cut and wrapped - and those numbers are all over the map. One wiki type site had a very generic formula that would have had his live weight at 980lbs, and others over 1200. One I found on this site calculated his live weight at 1140lbs - which is about where I thought he was, so I'm going with that weight.

The cut and wrap yields are pretty diverse too, but all have the finished meat at a minimum of 400lbs with some over 500lbs. We were looking to get 400lbs of finished meat out of him (we sold three 1/4's to neighbors) so anything north of 400 reduced our 1/4 costs to darn near $0.00 - especially if we come in closer to 500lbs.

In your experience, what would you expect for a cut and wrapped weight on a 639lb hanging weight grass fed steer? FWIW, Our butcher (who we've used several times before with our pigs) commented on his nice conditioning.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

you are fairly close there. our steers usually hang around 800 something, and we estimate live weight at 1400.
yield should be around 60 percent for a grass-fed animal, depending on the breed. 60% yield for your animal would put him at 1065.

when we butcher a steer for the school, first we pull off the tenderloins for our retail freezer, and then have the entirety of the rest ground into burger at an 80/20 ratio. there is usually around 500 pounds of product. this is based on an 800+ hook weight.


----------



## MayLOC (Sep 20, 2006)

http://edmundsonranchgrassfedbeef.webs.com/beefweightscuts.htm

we figure pretty much like lonelyfarmgirl for our grass-fed.
We estimate live weight of 1000 to 1100, but have had them at 1200 also. We butcher at an average of 20 months old.
We estimate on the conservative side at hanging weight at 60% of live weight and packaged weight at 66.66% of hanging weight (or 40% of live)

These estimations usually come really close for us when we add up the packaged weights.

based on that, we would also have put your steer's live weight at 1,065 and would put his packaged weight at 426 lbs. beef.

We do have 2 sets of certified scales, so these calculations were based upon using the scales before hand, factoring in the hanging from the processor and calculating the packaged product. Of course they will vary per breed and ranch, but for us, they work well.
happy eating to you.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

So we are getting close to bringing our beef home from the butcher, and I am getting word from friends who purchased three quarters of our steer that the butcher is telling them to expect about 80lbs of cut and wrapped beef. Using the last two posts from MayLOC and Lonleyfarmgirl, our 638lb hanging weight should finish into about 396 to 427 pounds of cut and wrap. Our steer was a lean, grass fed steer about 18 months old. 

Can it be realistic that his finished beef for the freezer is only 320lbs? That's almost 80lbs less than the lower of the two ratios listed above.

Our butcher has been taking care of our pigs for the past couple of years without a concern, but 80-120lbs is a huge hit to what we are expecting from out steer.

Another issue I just discovered, is I was originally quoted $0.65 per pound hanging weight for cut and wrap, and he is charging us $0.78 per pound - about $21 per quarter more.

I HATE to think ill of anyone, but this is quickly starting to not feel right.

Is there a polite way to inquire about this loss with our butcher?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Den, quite possibly one of the things you are not factoring in is that the beast has been hanging for two weeks so there will have been a considerable amount of fluid loss/dehydration over that period and quite likely makes up the 80lb loss.

When you were originally quoted $0.65 per pound for cut and wrap, was the butcher aware at that stage that the beast was to be quartered? To correctly quarter a beast, the whole should be butchered then all cuts divided into four. This is extra work and mucking around and could be incurr an extra charge. If you have always been happy with this butcher and your pigs, it's unlikely he would be ripping you off now so by all means ask him. You don't have to be confrontational about it, just put a smile on your dial and say Hey mate, you quoted me .65 and now it's .78, is there a reason for it? 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I disagree. A cut, wrap, freeze price is exactly that. one price for cut, wrap, freeze based on hook weight. this should cover all cuts of steak and roasts, regardless of how you split it. there will be an additional cost for grinding meat into burger, for patties or dogs, and for fine cutting, such as stew meat or fahita/jerky slices. some places charge a flat fee for spliting, but that would be charged to the other person, not you.
also, dont forget the slaughter fee. usually 25-35 dollars an animal. I usually tell people that buy from us that the total cost of beef butchering is 75 cents to 1$ per pound.

your take home beef amount, is also affected by how many bone-in items you have, such as roast, and T-bones, also it is based on the fat ratio in the hamburger. the butcher may be discounting any fat, or bone-in weight.

I wouldnt take his word for it, I would just wait and see what it ends up being. does he print the weights on the labels? add them all up when you get home, and have your buyers do the same.

we sent in an old cow who was half holstein, and had the body type of a dairy animal, as in, more bone than meat.
she hung at 622. we pulled the tenderloins, and had all the rest put into 80/20 burger. there was 334# of burger. 

so, in short, your 600 some pound steer should yield more than 400 pounds of useable product, even factoring in loss from hanging. you dont lose that much. certainly not 80 pounds worth.

as far as the quoted price, ask him. you will never know if you dont. chances are he will simply explain it away, and it will either be a reasonable explanation or it wont. if he made a mistake, he will fix it, if he didnt, he wont. you still have to pay for the meat, and if he doesn't care whether you arent happy and choose to use someone else next time, then he wasn't worth doing business with to begin with.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Ronnie - the ratios I've relied on, and from converstiations with others included 2+ weeks of hanging, so from my opinion I'm losing 80lbs on top of hang-time loss.

I will ask, if their rates just went up, but when I first discussed beef butchering costs earlier this year his rates were a flat $0.65 per # for all cuts. The only extra costs would be if he was going to provide a corned beef or other specialty. This is what I relied on when pricing out my costs to my other 3/4's.

My hope is that the butcher's wife does not realize this is a lean grass fed steer and is quoting what they get from an uber fat grain fed cow that might have more loss.

We'll know for sure on Monday...


----------

